# Coolant Temp Sensor Location on 2003 Jetta GL 2.0?



## blacksparx (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi guys,
I got a CTS error when I ran a scan. I likely need to replace the CTS.
Does anyone know what it looks like and where it is on a 2003 Jetta Gl 2.0 MK4?
Thanks much


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Coolant Temp Sensor Location on 2003 Jetta GL 2.0? (blacksparx)*


----------



## blacksparx (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temp Sensor Location on 2003 Jetta GL 2.0? (sgolf2000)*

Awesome. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------

